# Happy New Year to everyone in the UAE



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I hope that 2011 is a happy, healthy, successful and prosperous year for you all.


----------



## BerndinDubai (Jan 8, 2010)

Happy New Year to you and other expat orphans in Dubai as well!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Happy New Year everyone. Hope all your wishes come true in 2011.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Hope everyone has a fun and safe New Years!


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

Wishing you all blessing and happy start in 2011


----------



## SheilaTranslate (Dec 31, 2010)

*Happy new year!!*

Happy new year fellow expats!!


----------



## paisleypark (Mar 9, 2010)

happy New year guys !!


----------



## m a s (Dec 20, 2010)

*Hope the new year brings better planning*

Happy New Year everyone - I hope all of you in Dubai managed to avoid the overcrowding masses of thousands that I got caught up in at Burj Khalifa station and Business Bay. Let's hope the new year brings better planning from the authorities for public events, so instead of closing the metro gates on the masses and causing harm to some people they can open it up and make it an enjoyable, free flowing experience.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

What happened exactly?

I daresay that a bit more patience and willingness to queue from the people who live here would go a long way to fixing problems like that.


----------



## Hmorrar (Oct 31, 2010)

Happy new year everyone, wish u all the best!!


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

Hope it will be a new start to the whole world...


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

Happy New Year to all of us who dream and live in Dubai!

Happy New Year to all who start a new life, and may God be with them!


----------



## ravikumar (Jan 1, 2011)

*Happy 2011*

RAVIKUMAR wishes ALL a very happy , prosperous & peaceful NEW YEAR.

I landed recently in Dubai from India. xxxx


----------



## ravikumar (Jan 1, 2011)

Thank You! best wishes for a very happy 2011!


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> I hope that 2011 is a happy, healthy, successful and prosperous year for you all.


Thanks! Happy New Year to you and everyone on the forum!


----------

